# Determining Pinto Patterns in My Herd!



## Little Wolf Ranch (Jan 14, 2010)

I want to be sure that I am calling my horses pinto patterns by the correct names so I would like you all to be the judge! Sorry these are not the best pictures but they show you an idea. Below each picture is what I believe they are along with any additional markings that you may not be able to see in the pictures. PLEASE NOTE: I HAVE NOT YET HAD THE PINTOS LWO OR PATTERN TESTED AS OF YET (results pending)

Thanks!












Blood Bay Minimal Tobiano?











Bay Dun Overo? (Two Blue eyes & Sire was a Bay Dun Minimal Overo)











Black Tovero? (Two Blue eyes and white blaze on face prevents black from touching underneath his jaw)






Palomino Tovero? (one partial blue eye and white blaze)











Black Tovero? (two blue eyes and white on face prevents black from touching underneath her jaw)


----------



## PaintNminis (Jan 14, 2010)

Here are my Guesses

1. Tobiano

2. Splash Overo

3. Tobiano - with Splash ? or Frame?

4. Tobaino - with Splash or Frame?

5. Tobaino LWO


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jan 14, 2010)

Since this is a pinto query thread I thought I'd ask one myself.

What is considered "loud" coloring in a pinto?

I'm sure this is truly opinion based but I'd really like to see what folks consider loud.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Jan 14, 2010)

I believe when people say a "loud" pinto - they mean a lot of white mixed in with the base coloration.



PLEASE correct me if I am not right.

Anyone else have any ideas and or input?

THANKS!


----------



## Latika (Jan 18, 2010)

Generally Tobiano's have solid heads with minimal white markings on the face - so my guess'es would be:

1. Tobiano (minimal) - what we call a "lazy mans pinto" lol

2. Tovero (i think?) - Overo's have dark legs, and jagged edges, but tobiano's have dark head, so he doesnt fit either pattern!

3. Tobiano - possible with Sabino to explain the white face

4. Tobiano - maybe Tovero

5. Tovero

They are incredibly hard to tell apart, I just call them all "Pinto's" LOL nice & Easy! The only ones I am confident in guessing are the standard Tobiano's - I have 3, and one Tovero (i think), my Tovero is almost a medicine hat but has too much colour on her face, and a black patch in her tail lol


----------

